# DIY: 096/097/01m/01n manual tcu/tcm reset



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

i have typed this out so many times, it's time to post this up, considering the amount of issues that can be solved, just buy resetting the tcu. not limited to, but including...
1. clearing TCU codes without vagcom
2. default tranny settings
3. throttle readaptation (critical when doing any tranny or engine work). The ecu and tcu works together on many things. clear ecu also for engine work.
the definitive answer. as follows...
1.key on (dont start, just turn the car on)
2.gas down to floor for 10 sec
3.while holding gas, turn key off
4.let go of gas
5.key on (again, on, dont start) for 5 min (for throttle readaptation). touch nothing.
6.then start while touching nothing. 
7.drive and see what happens.
its not uncommon to have to do this over and over, because u make small changes and forget to reset yet again. i cant count the # of posts where people change 99 things and reset 99 times, only to make one last change, forget the final reset, then give up and shoot the car with a shotgun. so for those that missed it **always reset last!** http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
This method is not needed for the 3speed 010, as that has no tcu







and yes, this reset can be done thru vagcom too!
final note. i have done this method so many times for all my auto 4speeds, and it works everytime! if it doesnt, there is another issue that needs solving. hence, begin solving all issues my reset (easy, free, 5min). then, if needed, go to vagcom. after changes, reset. and so on until everything works perfectly. refer to my other post about solenoids and other DIYs about valve body cleaning and other issues. dont give up folks!!! usually its simple stuff to fix it.

Additionally, this is intended to complement a TBA (throttle body adaptation) performed in vcds/vagcom, not replace it. In any car, this will reset the transmission relationship with the TB, not necessarily reset the TB itself. That can only be done electronically with vcds (usually group 60 in basic settings). 

edit: Works on all vw 4/5/6 speed auto transmissions from 1988 with the 096 corrado to present. I haven't confirmed DSG, but I'm 99% positive it will work. i have confirmed this method works for the 5 and 6speed tiptronics also. i have (had) a mk5 jetta, b5 passat and a b5 and b7 a4, and it works on all of these cars! I do this every gas fill-up.


----------



## rinux1 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: DIY: 096/097/01m/01n manual tcu/tcm reset (rychas1)*

ok, i was doing it wrong,in the last step, because i turn the car on and waited 5 mins, ok lets see whats happen


----------



## joshsjetta (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: DIY: 096/097/01m/01n manual tcu/tcm reset (rychas1)*

Thanks for posting this up.







I've seen a lot of versions of this reset so it's good to see something definitive. I've never tried resetting after doing work so I think I will give this a shot.


----------



## rinux1 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: DIY: 096/097/01m/01n manual tcu/tcm reset (rychas1)*

well i still have the same problem, i did the reset and first the car jerks like when i apply the brakes in the "D" the first gear still engage, so i drove the car for a while and still slipping in 2 and fourth, arrgghhh!!!!


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: DIY: 096/097/01m/01n manual tcu/tcm reset (rinux1)*

and still no codes??


----------



## rinux1 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: DIY: 096/097/01m/01n manual tcu/tcm reset (rychas1)*

non, i did a valve body job a couple of months ago, i change solenoid n94 it work for while, but at the same time i did the kerma mod and i had the main rear seal blow and the after i change it i had the oil pan gasket blown twice, i change back the pressure nob to an original position but i didn't work so i put a spare valve body i had from a junk yard and this is what i have now, slipping from first to second and from third to fourth , no codes at all, i think i going to clean the valve body and see, if you have any suggestions please post!!


----------



## b0g (Apr 4, 2007)

any idea what the reset is for a 095 tranny? tip?


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (b0g)*

vagcom. im not 100% sure the manual reset will work for the tip trannies.


----------



## Rotorhedd (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: DIY: 096/097/01m/01n manual tcu/tcm reset (rychas1)*

Is there a TCM reset procedure for the Tiptronics, by any chance? 01V trans


----------



## Rotorhedd (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: DIY: 096/097/01m/01n manual tcu/tcm reset (Rotorhedd)*

I Must have been asking while you were answering. Might as well try it, I guess. Thanks for posting!


----------



## FamousEric (Jul 17, 2007)

i need to try this...thanks for posting!


----------



## peturarna (May 8, 2004)

*Re: DIY: 096/097/01m/01n manual tcu/tcm reset (rychas1)*

Amazing stuff... I´ve been having upshift issues with the auto box in my ´99 Golf for 2 years. Car tended to be stuck in 3rd gear and took a long time to shift up. Brought it to the dealer once who could not identify the problem but said he cleared the computer. Tried the reset thing in this post and now the AT works like a charm, shifts up at normal revs without any problems.


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: DIY: 096/097/01m/01n manual tcu/tcm reset (peturarna)*

good to hear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

updated with 6speed tiptronic info! this works also.


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

rychas1 said:


> updated with 6speed tiptronic info! this works also.


6 speed dsg or 6 speed 09G?


----------



## mattaytekin (Jul 23, 2010)

*tcu reset*

is this reset procedure necessary when replacing the tcu with another one? I purchased another tcu on ebay with the same part number on it except for the last two letters. mine is 8D0 927 156 AL and the new one is 8D0 927 156 DF but they both are from 1.8T 5 speed trip. When I installed the new one it worked but shifts rough. So I put the old one back on. Do you think doing the reset thing might work with the new tcu??


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

CoolAirVw said:


> 6 speed dsg or 6 speed 09G?


09x, yes. no personal confirmation with dsg, and we know that had a different breed of brains! but it cant hurt to try.




mattaytekin said:


> is this reset procedure necessary when replacing the tcu with another one? I purchased another tcu on ebay with the same part number on it except for the last two letters. mine is 8D0 927 156 AL and the new one is 8D0 927 156 DF but they both are from 1.8T 5 speed trip. When I installed the new one it worked but shifts rough. So I put the old one back on. Do you think doing the reset thing might work with the new tcu??


do it. any work, especially tcu and throttle body/tuneup/its-been-a-while-since-the-last-time, then do it.


----------



## dallas4u (Dec 22, 2006)

I know this is an old topic, but I have now saved this info in my folder of VW DIY infinite wisdom. My tranny has been acting up on my B6 Passat. Strange shifting issues (hunts around a lot, shifts hard). I pulled a code that was an intermittent MIL request from the TCM. Dealer originally didn't scan for codes, but of course I couldn't reproduce the issue with a tech in the car. It started doing it as soon as I got it back. Came back to the dealer the next day, they kept it all day, drove, it felt the issue, finally scanned it... and said I would probably get a new valve body, but they were checking codes still. Come to find out the had never seen the intermittent MIL on the TCM before, and finally said if it wasn't throwing a code to warranty a valve body replacement, they couldn't replace it, but offered replacing my TCM for $957!

So, I ordered a used TCM (exact same model #) to replace it, but I saw this post and just tried resetting the TCM. After a test drive of around 20 min I have to say, so far, it is driving like it used to! I don't feel any gear searching or hard shifts!!! Thanks for this!!!


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

Glad to hear success!


----------



## dallas4u (Dec 22, 2006)

Meant to reply back... this actually didn't fix my issue. The next time I drove the Passat it was having the same issues. Luckily I had purchased a used TCM (exact same model) off of Ebay... it was waiting for me when I got home. I swapped it in and it immediately fixed the issue. $75 plus shipping for the module, so I kept $882 in my pocket.


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

Still good.


----------



## 99jettaTDI (Jan 30, 2014)

*Please help ASAP*

Hi there I have a 1999 Volkswagen jetta tdi I put a brand new battery in and also a brand new alternator got it running ran it for like 2 hours and I turned it off and locked it up and the next morning i went out and tryed to unlock it and it wouldn't open it's not the key remote it was that the car had no power so I got the tow company to get in to it and not it's stuck in anti theft mode whenever I hook power to the car the alarm keeps going off can anyone help please?!?! 
Thanks!


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

Though not related to this at all, it sounds as if you have an issue with your door lock, unrelated to your previous issue. However, unless you reset your key to the car, you will have alarm issues. It's not related to the transmission. Your car thinks that you broke into it. Post in the passat forums.


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

Updated: Works on all vw 4/5/6 speed auto transmissions from 1988 with the 096 corrado to present. I haven't confirmed DSG, but I'm 99% positive it will work.


----------



## bert06040 (Feb 10, 2011)

*transmission issue*

I own a 2005 V6 4Motion Passat wagon with 110,000 miles on it. Recently, the transmission feels as if it shifting hard from 3rd into 4th, between 1500 rpm and 2000 rpm, and is noticeable while driving uphill. I saw your post regarding the reset procedure. Would this work on my vehicle or is this reset for something entirely different? Thanks.


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

It's the same. You have a 5speed tiptronic 4motion.


----------



## bert06040 (Feb 10, 2011)

*OMG Thanks a million!!!!!!!*

rychas1 you are a life saver! I performed the procedure as instructed and it worked! It is a huge relief. Now, is that something that is required when changing out any sensor on the vehicle or does it just pertain to the TCM? Thanks. :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

Awesome! Anything that disrupts circuitry...so many sensors send signals thru the tcm and ecm that it just becomes necessary. I do it every gas fill-up, just for the heck of it! It can't hurt. :thumbup:


----------



## vwkruegda (Apr 19, 2014)

*Surging in 3 and 4 gears...*

just wondering if this reset can be done on a diesel, forgive me im simply new to this vehicle and i would love to try the easy fix.... any suggestions?


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

Yes. The transmissions are the same. The real difference is that a TDI does not have a "throttle body", but it does have equitable input sensors that function the same. For the purpose of this thread, yes, it will reset. Remember, this is not a "fix", just a reset to default.


----------



## vwkruegda (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks for the info. My battery this winter had trouble on very cold mornings (-10 or colder) starting the diesel and had to be charged a couple times so i thought this may be similar to disconnecting it so i went ahead and tryed the reset. Still have surging but only in the 2200 and lower rpm range in third and forth gears and no surge in first and second. Looking to swap to a five speed manual for the added gas mileage and cost of the repair. If anyone has personal experience with this would love to hear your story!


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

Your surge is due to a different reason. Your transmission needs to be read with vcds. You may need maintenance on fluids/filter/solenoids.


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

vwkruegda said:


> Thanks for the info. My battery this winter had trouble on very cold mornings (-10 or colder) starting the diesel and had to be charged a couple times so i thought this may be similar to disconnecting it so i went ahead and tryed the reset. Still have surging but only in the 2200 and lower rpm range in third and forth gears and no surge in first and second. Looking to swap to a five speed manual for the added gas mileage and cost of the repair. If anyone has personal experience with this would love to hear your story!


read test case #2 in the following link.

http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=252885

Then click here for VB repairs.

http://kansascitytdi.com/01m-valve-body-repair/

And here is some stories about 5 speed conversion.

http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=151516

And heres a guy who does pretty good conversion. I have a kit for sale right now for a mk4 jetta tdi.

http://kansascitytdi.com/01m-to-5-speed-conversion-800/


----------



## knman00 (Jun 4, 2005)

*Actual location of the Tcm*



dallas4u said:


> I know this is an old topic, but I have now saved this info in my folder of VW DIY infinite wisdom. My tranny has been acting up on my B6 Passat. Strange shifting issues (hunts around a lot, shifts hard). I pulled a code that was an intermittent MIL request from the TCM. Dealer originally didn't scan for codes, but of course I couldn't reproduce the issue with a tech in the car. It started doing it as soon as I got it back. Came back to the dealer the next day, they kept it all day, drove, it felt the issue, finally scanned it... and said I would probably get a new valve body, but they were checking codes still. Come to find out the had never seen the intermittent MIL on the TCM before, and finally said if it wasn't throwing a code to warranty a valve body replacement, they couldn't replace it, but offered replacing my TCM for $957!
> 
> So, I ordered a used TCM (exact same model #) to replace it, but I saw this post and just tried resetting the TCM. After a test drive of around 20 min I have to say, so far, it is driving like it used to! I don't feel any gear searching or hard shifts!!! Thanks for this!!!


Hi where exactly is the tcm located on a 2006 passat 2.0t? I pulled up the carpet on front passenger side and it's not there? Plz help thx.


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

knman00 said:


> Hi where exactly is the tcm located on a 2006 passat 2.0t? I pulled up the carpet on front passenger side and it's not there? Plz help thx.


Under carpet on passenger side would be for a 2005 passat which is a different generation of car.

For 09G on your car see the following pic for the transmission computers location.


----------



## luvinveedubs (Apr 11, 2008)

I have an 04 GTI w tiptronic... Replaced my original transmission and after replacing with a used transmission, the car would only go into first and reverse... Tried the reset and it worked temporarily (10-15 ,miles)... Now it won't go above second gear, just revs... I know VW's pretty well, but very little about transmissions... VAG-COM just found code 00652-gear monitoring-intermittent... Suggestions on what to do now?


----------



## CBJetta04 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Replaced TCM in 04 Jetta GLS 2.0 auto*

I ordered a tcm from a auto recycler matched up all the numbers etc put it in last Friday August 15/2014 and vehicle had no issues engine light went out immediately until today it came back on. Now I'm wondering if it's the TCM causing the engine light and if it is will it have to be programmed.


----------



## bwctpassat (Aug 21, 2014)

*03 passat 4motion water ingress...*

Hi rychas1 - thanks for your posts!
Got water in passenger side of my 03 4motion for the second time - sunroof drain clogged. Also left key "on" for about 7 hrs at the same time (during the rain). Don't know if voltage might have dropped enough to mess with any electronics, but car did start with a little difficulty at first. Now starts fine. Immediately after all this (about a week ago):
- airbag fault is set
- engine has poor power
- transmission position lights (numbers on dash cptr readout) are not visible
- chk engine light is on, occasionally flickering
- Oil press warning appeared twice in a week, but went away within a few seconds (oil changed a week prior)
- Shifting has been a little sluggish.

Now, a week later, it's stuck in Park. After letting it sit for half an hour, was able to get it out of park once, then stuck again. Will try TCM reset procedure - hope TCM isn't fried by the water (!) as you described above. Should I try resetting the ECM somehow?

Any thoughts?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## bwctpassat (Aug 21, 2014)

*03 4motion got water on passenger side AND left key on for a day...*

Hi rychas1 - thanks for your posts!
Got water in passenger side of my 03 4motion for the second time - sunroof drain clogged. Also left key "on" for about 7 hrs at the same time (during the rain). Don't know if voltage might have dropped enough to mess with any electronics, but car did start with a little difficulty at first. Now starts fine. Immediately after all this (about a week ago):
- airbag fault is set
- engine has poor power
- transmission position lights (numbers on dash cptr readout) are not visible
- chk engine light is on, occasionally flickering
- Oil press warning appeared twice in a week, but went away within a few seconds (oil changed a week prior)
- Shifting has been a little sluggish.

Now, a week later, it's stuck in Park. After letting it sit for half an hour, was able to get it out of park once, then stuck again. Will try TCM reset procedure - hope TCM isn't fried by the water (!) as you described above. Should I try resetting the ECM somehow?

Any thoughts?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

Hi. As I always say, it can't hurt to try. My opinion is to run VCDS and see if you have shortages in the ecu and tcu. It may explain some of your symptoms. But, again, the reset can only help. If it doesn't do anything, you've got bigger issues. Likely, wet ground wires or modules.


----------



## jtbmab (Mar 28, 2009)

*2005 Jetta 2.5*

Will this work on 2005 and a half Jetta 2.5? The gear get stuck at 4th gear while rpm revs up. Then the engine light came on. Took it to AutoZone for free diagnostic and gave a P0734 code "Gear 4 Incorrect Ratio". Then I drove ti to the nearest transmission shop, the engine light came off. Have not had the issue happened again after driving it for about 2 hrs stop and going. My son gave me this procedure to reset and seems like it drives better but it still jerks during shift change on 3rd, 4th and 5th gear. Thanks.




rychas1 said:


> i have typed this out so many times, it's time to post this up, considering the amount of issues that can be solved, just buy resetting the tcu. not limited to, but including...<p>1. clearing TCU codes without vagcom<br>2. default tranny settings<br>3. throttle readaptation (critical when doing any tranny or engine work). The ecu and tcu works together on many things. clear ecu also for engine work.<p>the definitive answer. as follows...<p>1.key on (dont start, just turn the car on)<br>2.gas down to floor for 10 sec<br>3.while holding gas, turn key off<br>4.let go of gas<br>5.key on (again, on, dont start) for 5 min (for throttle readaptation). touch nothing.<br>6.then start while touching nothing. <br>7.drive and see what happens.<p>its not uncommon to have to do this over and over, because u make small changes and forget to reset yet again. i cant count the # of posts where people change 99 things and reset 99 times, only to make one last change, forget the final reset, then give up and shoot the car with a shotgun. so for those that missed it <b>*always reset last!*</b> <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://**********************/smile/emthup.gif" BORDER="0"> <p>This method is not needed for the 3speed 010, as that has no tcu <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/wink.gif" BORDER="0"> and yes, this reset can be done thru vagcom too!<p>final note. i have done this method so many times for all my auto 4speeds, and it works everytime! if it doesnt, there is another issue that needs solving. hence, begin solving all issues my reset (easy, free, 5min). then, if needed, go to vagcom. after changes, reset. and so on until everything works perfectly. refer to my other post about solenoids and other DIYs about valve body cleaning and other issues. dont give up folks!!! usually its simple stuff to fix it.
> 
> Additionally, this is intended to complement a TBA (throttle body adaptation) performed in vcds/vagcom, not replace it. In any car, this will reset the transmission relationship with the TB, not necessarily reset the TB itself. That can only be done electronically with vcds (usually group 60 in basic settings).
> 
> edit: Works on all vw 4/5/6 speed auto transmissions from 1988 with the 096 corrado to present. I haven't confirmed DSG, but I'm 99% positive it will work. i have confirmed this method works for the 5 and 6speed tiptronics also. i have (had) a mk5 jetta, b5 passat and a b5 and b7 a4, and it works on all of these cars! I do this every gas fill-up.


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

Yes. mk4 and mk5. If the reset is done and you still have issues, then you have issues that a reset won't fix. Get to someone/someplace with VCDS and a proper code readout.


----------



## Schane J. (Feb 5, 2015)

*2004 Passat TDI TCM issues*

I see this is an older post, but anyway - hope someone can point me in a direction. 

I recently purchased a 2004 Passat TDI with the TipTronic 5 speed trans, that had water damage from a leaky sunroof. I replaced the TCM with a used one off eBay, (matching numbers), as it was in limp mode from the old defective one. 

Now, with the new (used) one, it starts up with the gear indicator in the dash showing the correct gear, but when I try to drive, it does nothing, and eventually throws it back into limp mode (3rd and reverse). 

Does this make sense to anyone? I've torn into the shifter to check for anything obvious, and tried the reset that was described in this thread, with no success. Do I need to do a re-flash? Any ideas would be so helpful!

Thanks!


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

It could be a few things. If there was a leak, there could be corrosion on a ground. Honestly, a vcds/vagcom scan would tell the truth. Otherwise, we're just guessing. Luckily, it can only be a handful of things. A sensor could be unplugged (visually connected, but not electrically).


----------



## Redjama (Sep 20, 2014)

Been having some trans issues thread is here if anyone has some insight http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=7172966
I did this after work in hopes it would fix my problem, well it seems to have made it worse. Now do I not have drive but it has a hard time finding any gear. I had to get the car to about 2000 rpms before it would even move. Once I got it going it seems to be ok at first. About 10 mins into my drive home that's when everything went downhill. 20 min drive to me 1 Hr cause I kept getting what seemed to be false neutral in every gear. I'm clueless at this point. No codes have popped up. Does anyone have any clue to what in the world is going on with this thing??


----------



## ryannyc (Jun 27, 2014)

bump


----------



## VikingRaider (Jan 19, 2016)

*Complete mystery*

Hey Everyone!

Glad to be aboard.

My 2000 Jetta sat around after having a knuckle replaced (for 5 months). When I got it back and put in a new battery, it wont shift into high gear anymore! (Cant take the freeway to work!) -Tried some "resets" recommended on the net, but, no luck. Is there a helpful soul out there!?! Much thanks.


----------



## bartolm (Aug 13, 2009)

*Tranny needs frequent resets.*

The reset described by rychas1 works well for me, but I’m looking for a cause.

I started having this problem about a year ago. The transmission starts shifting roughly on the 1-2 and 2-3 gear change, then the PRNDL all lights up. After the reset the transmission operates smoothly. However anytime I get caught in stop and go traffic, where there are lots of 1-2 and 2-3 shifts, the problem comes back. This sounds like something is wearing out, maybe a sensor that feeds info to the TCU. I don’t think it’s the valve body because it works normally after the reset.

I have a 2009 Rabbit (Mk V) with the 6 speed tiptronic.

Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## reiecco (Jun 15, 2017)

*Resets*



rychas1 said:


> i have typed this out so many times, it's time to post this up, considering the amount of issues that can be solved, just buy resetting the tcu. not limited to, but including...
> 1. clearing TCU codes without vagcom
> 2. default tranny settings
> 3. throttle readaptation (critical when doing any tranny or engine work). The ecu and tcu works together on many things. clear ecu also for engine work.
> ...


 Hello and thanks for your posts here. I just stumbled across them via the Internet today. I also have a 2001 VW Jetta VR6 GLS and I am having issues with the transmission. I tried to reset per the TCM, and I am waiting to see what happens. By any chance, do you have any other resets… Like the ECM?
Anyway, I know this is an old thread but it's great. Thank you in advance!


----------



## ExpoLiquid (Sep 8, 2017)

*Can't Thank You Enough*

I just wanted to report in the HUGE thank you for the reset information. 

My 05 (MK4) Jetta TDI with the 5 Speed TipTronic has been the biggest pain in the rear for the last few months ever since i did some minor servicing to it. Every single time i drove it it used to either not shift at all or shift so roughly that you'd swear the transmission was going to be left on the pavement behind you. Out of complete frustration i started checking any VW forum i could find, trying any ridiculous act they suggested aside from the replacement of the trans or any of its internals. Just when almost all hope was lost i stumbled along this forum.. And i couldn't even begin to believe it... The reset procedure listed here worked FLAWLESSLY! My Jetta has never worked so well. I seriously can't thank you enough!!


----------



## MotoxMan129 (Aug 31, 2016)

*MY 07 2.0T Doesn't seem to be resetting....we need HELP! all lights illuminated....*

my 07 sat a long time, batt died and caused some problems, after getting a tcm communication error I bought a TCM to see if it changed it and it didn't...however I could get the highlighted gear selector lights to go to individual as supposed to...when driving it it drives nice for 1-4 miles then shifting hard...now that i attempted a 3rd TCM (had on hand) and tried to reset several times. the PRND lights are all illuminated making me think its not actually resetting. Which would be a good thing at this point. ....does it reset comp and get rid of CEL? seems everything clears out if i leave off battery for several hours if not a full 24......once the TCM IS RESET WOULDN'T THE SELECTOR LIGHTS BE INDIVIDUAL? thanks for any input im scratching my head over here....which does happen but i also have done some good work before.


----------



## Dvdattaway93 (May 27, 2021)

Will this reset work for the mk5 Jetta tdi manual 6speed? Also, where is the tcm located on the mk5


----------



## Brett6R (Jun 2, 2021)

rinux1 said:


> *Re: DIY: 096/097/01m/01n manual tcu/tcm reset (rychas1)*
> 
> non, i did a valve body job a couple of months ago, i change solenoid n94 it work for while, but at the same time i did the kerma mod and i had the main rear seal blow and the after i change it i had the oil pan gasket blown twice, i change back the pressure nob to an original position but i didn't work so i put a spare valve body i had from a junk yard and this is what i have now, slipping from first to second and from third to fourth , no codes at all, i think i going to clean the valve body and see, if you have any suggestions please post!!


It sounds like you have a gasket failure on the auto gearbox , you must remember with an auto gearbox you have many vines or passageways where oil is passed through different ways and it only takes one part of that system to not seal properly and your gears won't change properly ,


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2020)

rychas1 said:


> i have typed this out so many times, it's time to post this up, considering the amount of issues that can be solved, just buy resetting the tcu. not limited to, but including...
> 1. clearing TCU codes without vagcom
> 2. default tranny settings
> 3. throttle readaptation (critical when doing any tranny or engine work). The ecu and tcu works together on many things. clear ecu also for engine work.
> ...


I wanna talk you for your tech info that you put up man. I'm a 22 year diesel mechanic at 43 ..almost 44 lol. Always done American then I have a 99 Mk3 with 01m. It sat for a year while I did a complete front end shafts,boots,inner and outer ends. Got it all together ,them bam 3rd gear limp mode..well after I got the nerve to say screw it ,like dad said, only goes back together one way.,I opened it up , changes solenoids , harness , filter..very little metal at 188000 miles. After repair and clearing with vagcom and trynna learn the settings. I cleared all codes and bam I got all 4 gears..a little harsh 2 ND to 3rd shift but it's getting softer after driving it. The kickdown finally relearned because it works like a champ! Thanks to your info ,u saves me thousands. Dad was a 43 year diesel mechanic and live teaching the newbies in the next stall. Y'all are a rare breed. Sorry for long post ..again thanks man!


----------

